# UN and Obamacare



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

A buddy went to an ATF Seminar today and they were talking up that the UN resolution was already in Obamacare and we had better get ready for our guns to be taken away. Anyone else hear anything about this?


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

staceyj said:


> A buddy went to an ATF Seminar today and they were talking up that the UN resolution was already in Obamacare and we had better get ready for our guns to be taken away. Anyone else hear anything about this?


Not happening, and not this close to an election. Now if Obama wins....


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Actually I am wondering what would happen if Obama wins with a few electoral votes, but Romney wins most of the country with a several million lead in the popular vote. Obama would win, but the clear choice of the country would be Romney.

Think that would lead to a civil war?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JimMadsen said:


> Actually I am wondering what would happen if Obama wins with a few electoral votes, but Romney wins most of the country with a several million lead in the popular vote. Obama would win, but the clear choice of the country would be Romney.
> 
> Think that would lead to a civil war?


It didn't happen the last time it it occurred. Remember Bush-Gore in 2000, 271 electoral votes(Bush) to 266(Gore) with Gore winning the pouplar vote.

No civil war there, just Al Gore throwing a temper tantrum.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Then Obama wins and wins*



JimMadsen said:


> Actually I am wondering what would happen if Obama wins with a few electoral votes, but Romney wins most of the country with a several million lead in the popular vote. Obama would win, but the clear choice of the country would be Romney.
> 
> Think that would lead to a civil war?


It won't matter if the choice of the country would be Romney. Obama would be in charge.

The Obamacare pdf (all 974 pages):

http://abchomeopathy.com/go.php


----------

